# Lawn care



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just after a little advice, me and my partner moved into our new build in september. Our lawn front and rear are getting to how we like it however the lawn at the side of our house looks terrible. Whats the best way to basically revive it and get it looking good.
Thanks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Lay new turf or don't over cut it.let it grow for a while see it often when I'm doing housing estates for council people slagging me off saying don't know why I pay my rates or you leaving grass or telling me I'm a ******.or I pay for mine cutting yeah cut too much why it looks dead sorry for little rant:lol:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

For that small area I’d get some good quality Astro turf and never worry about it again. 

You can get really good Astro turf now that looks perfect.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Unless you are prepared to water it almost daily in warm weather you’re on a losing battle; surrounded by hard surfaces that’ll heat up quickly and drag moisture from the grass area. Either artificial turf or extend the clippings and put a row of lavender plants in


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'd lift what's there and returf. What you have at the moment isn't really grass


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I agree with Percymon, it is always going to be a problem area, and never going to be 100% attractive with the manhole cover. personally i would abandon any thoughts of a lawn area and look at more stone chippings and if you want something to grow look at plants in pots.


----------

